# Only REAL Albion and Surf Cup Updates



## Anon9 (Jun 30, 2020)

If you have REAL information about these 2 tournaments, please post here. If you don’t think tournaments should be happening right now, THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR YOU! GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
My team is signed up for these 2 tournaments and I need updates when available.


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 30, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> If you have REAL information about these 2 tournaments, please post here. If you don’t think tournaments should be happening right now, THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR YOU! GO AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My team is signed up for these 2 tournaments and I need updates when available.


Specifically U13


----------



## lafalafa (Jun 30, 2020)

Aren't those tournaments providing customers with updates?

Vegas is open if people want to gamble thousands on chance, at least there guarantee payouts on some of the gaming.

Suppose to be a surfcup update some time day so watch for that.

Predicting the future is tricky business.  If the state, county, local people can agree anything is possible.


----------



## Justafan (Jun 30, 2020)

Our 04 team was going to do the Crossfire college showcase in Redmon, Washington this July.  Our team opted out, but the tournament is still going forward with precautions.  









						Crossfire Challenge - crossfire
					

The Crossfire Challenge has become the premier youth tournament in the Pacific Northwest, with teams coming from throughout the United States and Canada. In previous years, teams from California South, California North, Oregon, Canada, Utah, Colorado, Hawaii, Nevada, Idaho, Alaska, Montana...




					www.crossfiresoccer.org


----------



## Anon9 (Jun 30, 2020)

Justafan said:


> Our 04 team was going to do the Crossfire college showcase in Redmon, Washington this July.  Our team opted out, but the tournament is still going forward with precautions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 4, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything about Albion Cup? It’s the first tournament coming up, and as much as I want to believe it’s not going to happen, I still need to let people know. And if it miraculously happens, we have some travel to book!


----------



## Mic Nificent (Jul 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Thanks for the update


----------



## Speed (Jul 4, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Specifically U13


our coach is really good about communication and we haven't heard anything about Albion being canceled (u15). 




After several days of listening to our most important customers - college coaches and the nation's top recruits - it has become clear Surf Cup is more critical than ever to help create connections between these two groups. *Therefore, we are moving Surf Cup Olders (Aug. 1-3 and Aug. 7-9) to Labor Day Weekend, Sept. 5-7, 2020. *Boys will play at SoCal Sports Complex in Oceanside, and Girls will play at Surf Sports Park in Del Mar. Due to the change in date, we would advise all teams who have previously applied for Man City Cup 2020 to apply for Surf Cup 2020 as we are confident this will be the Best of the Best recruiting opportunity in 2020! The transition to Labor Day will also give us an extra four weeks to allow the current COVID spikes in several hot spots to be reduced.


After speaking with our customers, we learned that:


College coaches still need to fill their upcoming classes and haven't seen recruits play over the last 5 months.
Virtual recruiting is now an accepted part of the recruiting process, and coaches are comfortable with assessing players via video.
College recruits haven't had the opportunity to play live in front of scouts for the last 5 months.
College recruits don't have any fresh game content to submit highlight or game form to coaches.
Both parties are asking Surf to help the process during this unique time

Demand for Surf Cup in 2020 has been extremely high, and we are expecting the Best of the Best teams to compete and showcase their players. *We expect college coaches to be able to attend. However, if recruiting rules do not allow college coaches to attend in person, we are working with NextPro and the ScoutingZone to create an innovative solution to offer video options for college coaches. This solution will also make game footage available to all players within the recruiting age groups*.


We realize that with the changes and restrictions of COVID we have to be flexible and innovative. Surf Cup has always been a leader in our sport, and we will continue to lead and continue to be the nation's top event for connecting college coaches and top recruits. At the same time, we realize this change will create conflicts or inconveniences for some of our participants, and we apologize for that. This is an unusual move for us, but this is also an unusual period of time.


Come be part of the Best of the Best this Labor Day in San Diego!


Thank you,
Surf Cup


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 4, 2020)

Mic Nificent said:


> View attachment 8045


I belive they rescheduled for Aug


----------



## soccer4us (Jul 4, 2020)

Speed said:


> our coach is really good about communication and we haven't heard anything about Albion being canceled (u15).
> 
> 
> View attachment 8046
> ...


Ahhh Surf are good at putting emails together pretending they care about people and not money. How kind of them. So, surf director called the nations  top recruits personally? lol 

Sadly, SD county will scale back into Phase 2 in the coming days and indoor things will not be allowed. They better hope not a big influx of cases from 4th of July occurred or else little to no chance for Labor Day even. Best of luck though!


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## watfly (Jul 9, 2020)

I apologize if this has already been posted but Albion moved its "showcase" back to August 22.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 9, 2020)

watfly said:


> I apologize if this has already been posted but Albion moved its "showcase" back to August 22.


We got the email yesterday, thank you. I still don’t see how tournaments will happen in August, when kids can’t even do conditioning 6 feet apart from each other.


----------



## watfly (Jul 9, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> We got the email yesterday, thank you. I still don’t see how tournaments will happen in August, when kids can’t even do conditioning 6 feet apart from each other.


I agree...snowballs chance in hell tourneys happen in August.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 9, 2020)

watfly said:


> I agree...snowballs chance in hell tourneys happen in August.


There will be no tournaments in SoCal for the rest of 2020.


----------



## oh canada (Jul 10, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> There will be no tournaments in SoCal for the rest of 2020.


Some of us have been saying this for the past several months.  Don't listen to the voices with the financial incentive.  Though given their PPP$$ scam, this might be Albion, Surf, Blues and Legend's most profitable years ever.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 10, 2020)

Go ahead and make vacation plans.  Ain't no way there's a tournament anywhere in so cal this summer.
I've got a buddy in St. Louis.  His daughter is on an ECNL team and his son plays club lacrosse.  Practices, games and tournaments are in full swing.
Maybe Surf Cup can move to Missouri this year.


----------



## dad4 (Jul 10, 2020)

what is big in early 2021?


----------



## Luis Andres (Jul 10, 2020)

For the sake of soccer please...


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jul 11, 2020)

FYI, Surf application deadlines are coming up soon and you need to request refunds prior to deadline in order to get most of your money back.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jul 11, 2020)

dad4 said:


> what is big in early 2021?


High School


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 11, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> For the sake of soccer please...View attachment 8101


I’m at the Toyota (Getting the car in shape for the long drive) and everyone is wearing a mask.  They don’t even have to ask anyone.  That’s not the issue. Mask usage will help but a lot of our masks are suboptimal and people aren’t using them right (see lots of noses sticking out).  Even if ideal conditions it’s not going to help things a whole lot.  At least in the vc a lot of the spread is being driven by private gatherings, protests, nursing homes and migrant farm worker housing.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Go ahead and make vacation plans.  Ain't no way there's a tournament anywhere in so cal this summer.
> I've got a buddy in St. Louis.  His daughter is on an ECNL team and his son plays club lacrosse.  Practices, games and tournaments are in full swing.
> Maybe Surf Cup can move to Missouri this year.


I have friends whose son plays baseball.
They actually applied for an elite summer league in MO for him and moved there for the whole summer!
He’s playing baseball and they’re loving life.
Of course cases are rising there too but they don’t have elderly or immunocompromised anywhere in their orbit.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Luis Andres said:


> For the sake of soccer please...View attachment 8101


Luis, I live in racist dark OC and everywhere I go people have a mask on.  I swear!!!  Over half of the deaths that health officials say died the last 4 months had underlying health issues and were already in a nursing home most likely when they died.  For example, 15% of the folks in OC already have the virus according to big time smart doctors.  If dude comes into ER in bad shape and dies, they test for?  If you got corona, you get added to the death count.  Or, if your long lost uncle who lived all by himself in a trailer park and then he had a stroke he was rushed to the hospital to save his life.  He's already brain dead because no air oxygen to the brain.  Uncle either gets corona at the hospital or already has it.  This is happening all the time.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 14, 2020)

With schools not opening in San Diego County in the Fall, is now the right time for Surf Cup Sports to come out and say the tournament cannot happen? Or is there a reason that I don’t know about to drag this on longer?


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 14, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> With schools not opening in San Diego County in the Fall, is now the right time for Surf Cup Sports to come out and say the tournament cannot happen? Or is there a reason that I don’t know about to drag this on longer?


the real reason is $$$$$$$$


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Luis, I live in racist dark OC and everywhere I go people have a mask on.  I swear!!!  Over half of the deaths that health officials say died the last 4 months had underlying health issues and were already in a nursing home most likely when they died.  For example, 15% of the folks in OC already have the virus according to big time smart doctors.  If dude comes into ER in bad shape and dies, they test for?  If you got corona, you get added to the death count.  Or, if your long lost uncle who lived all by himself in a trailer park and then he had a stroke he was rushed to the hospital to save his life.  He's already brain dead because no air oxygen to the brain.  Uncle either gets corona at the hospital or already has it.  This is happening all the time.


This pretty much sums up all this BS numbers


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282792638513635333


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This pretty much sums up all this BS numbers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282792638513635333


Very interesting........
I forgot to mention though, should Surf Cup Sports cancel the tournament now that SoCal teams are prohibited from practicing???


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This pretty much sums up all this BS numbers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282792638513635333


Bingo was his name o...........So, the media is spinning a little.  Skim boarder is hitting the waves and the board hits the skim boarder in the leg.  He goes to ER for stiches and is tested for Corona.  Patient is positive.  Word gets out that Cashes is in the hospital with Covid now.  Scare sells!!!  No mention how he got there in the first place and had zero systems because Cashes is only 17.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> This pretty much sums up all this BS numbers
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1282792638513635333


Thanks for that link.  Looking into Destiny3650's twitter life has been illuminating.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Thanks for that link.  Looking into Destiny3650's twitter life has been illuminating.


Let's focus on the facts ESPY.  Death from Covid is not the same as death with Covid.


----------



## timbuck (Jul 14, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Very interesting........
> I forgot to mention though, should Surf Cup Sports cancel the tournament now that SoCal teams are prohibited from practicing???


Can’t one of the other surf affiliates in a state that is open take over for this year?  Utah? 
is there a surf in IL or MO?  They are hosting all kinds of tournaments it seems.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 14, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Let's focus on the facts ESPY.  Death from Covid is not the same as death with Covid.


Ebola, Methy and the rest of Libtard Nation need Covid as widespread as possible... and preferably tanking the economy.


----------



## JPS (Jul 14, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Can’t one of the other surf affiliates in a state that is open take over for this year?  Utah?
> is there a surf in IL or MO?  They are hosting all kinds of tournaments it seems.
> [/QUOTE
> San Diego teams are practicing. No disruptions there.


----------



## JPS (Jul 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ebola, Methy and the rest of Libtard Nation need Covid as widespread as possible... and preferably tanking the economy.





timbuck said:


> Can’t one of the other surf affiliates in a state that is open take over for this year?  Utah?
> is there a surf in IL or MO?  They are hosting all kinds of tournaments it seems.


San Diego teams are practicing. No disruptions there yet.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 14, 2020)

JPS said:


> San Diego teams are practicing. No disruptions there yet.


Ok. I thought all of SoCal was shutdown. We’re still practicing in NorCal, for now......


----------



## Frank (Jul 14, 2020)

All Ca is supposed to be shut down.  Rumor is that CAS is going to pull insurance so that no team can play anywhere until they reinstate it.  We were hoping to go to AZ for an event.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 14, 2020)

Frank said:


> All Ca is supposed to be shut down.  Rumor is that CAS is going to pull insurance so that no team can play anywhere until they reinstate it.  We were hoping to go to AZ for an event.


Does CAS have a choice? Or USclub or any of the sanctioning bodies? All there return to plays reference insurance is only valid when those activities are permitted by xyz in ...


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 14, 2020)

Frank said:


> All Ca is supposed to be shut down.  Rumor is that CAS is going to pull insurance so that no team can play anywhere until they reinstate it.  We were hoping to go to AZ for an event.


What insurance? As far as I know nobody will insure you for COVID-19 and Cal South waiver that they want everyone to sign, is pretty much releases them from anything to do with this.


----------



## Frank (Jul 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> What insurance? As far as I know nobody will insure you for COVID-19 and Cal South waiver that they want everyone to sign, is pretty much releases them from anything to do with this.


CAS provides insurance to players and clubs. it is not C19 specific.  It is for on field activities.   if there is a shutdown they have every right to pull it so their insured are not covered for activities they don't want happening.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 14, 2020)

Frank said:


> CAS provides insurance to players and clubs. it is not C19 specific.  It is for on field activities.   if there is a shutdown they have every right to pull it so their insured are not covered for activities they don't want happening.


The funny thing is I asked 2 people who run different clubs about the “insurance” and when was the last time they even used it. One of them said never, the other submitted a claim one time and couldn’t use it because the deductible was so high. He also added “what can you expect from a policy that cost $18-$25 a year.” So I really don’t understand what all the “insurance” talk is about.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 14, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> What insurance? As far as I know nobody will insure you for COVID-19 and Cal South waiver that they want everyone to sign, is pretty much releases them from anything to do with this.


Regular insurance to get field permits, travel, injury etc not covid19 specific


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 14, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> The funny thing is I asked 2 people who run different clubs about the “insurance” and when was the last time they even used it. One of them said never, the other submitted a claim one time and couldn’t use it because the deductible was so high. He also added “what can you expect from a policy that cost $18-$25 a year.” So I really don’t understand what all the “insurance” talk is about.


Facilities require insurance before the rent or give out field permits.

I suppose you could buy a million-dollar policy or whatever they require but is not going to be cheap or you can get some through a membership in certain organizations


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 14, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Facilities require insurance before the rent or give out field permits.
> 
> I suppose you could buy a million-dollar policy or whatever they require but is not going to be cheap or you can get some through a membership in certain organizations


Yes there are two types of insurance. One is a field insurance that covers the facility, and the other is a player insurance that covers the players if they get injured. I was referring to the latter in my comment.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jul 14, 2020)

Several Clubs also carry insurance....


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## timbuck (Jul 15, 2020)

Ambitious.  Good luck.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 15, 2020)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! PLEASE READ THIS EMAIL IN ITS ENTIRETY!

Your team has earned acceptance to participate in the 2020 San Diego Surf Cup presented by Nike in the age group in which you applied. Please verify here that this is the correct age group: http://surfcupsports.com/surf-cup/. Your age group should correspond to your team's age group for the 2020/2021 season. If not, please contact us immediately to request a change. You are only guaranteed a spot in this age group. 

*NOTE: Due to the COVID situation we are accepting your team into our event but will NOT charge your team until 8/1/20 at which time we will have confirmation as to whether or not the event will be allowed to take place in San Diego. 

We understand that every team should make a decision that is in the best interest of your team and therefore, if you should with to withdraw from the event, you can do so by July 31st with no financial obligation and there would be no refund due since teams will not be charged until 8/1/20.

After 8/1/20 if the event DOES take place and a team withdraws, there will be no refund. If the event does NOT take place, full refunds will be issued (minus credit card processing fees).*


Please also note our refund policy: If you drop after acceptance but before the application deadline. You will receive a refund minus a $75 administration fee. There are no refunds after the application deadline unless the event is cancelled due to COVID19. In which case teams will receive a refund minus the credit card processing fee.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm sorry, but I don't understand how anyone with any common sense left, would even apply for any tournament right now.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand how anyone with any common sense left, would even apply for any tournament right now.


1. There is no cost for applying.
2. There is no penalty for applying.
3. Some applied months ago when projections said it was possible. 
4. There is no penalty for backing out before said date.
5. There is not even a penalty for reserving and/or backing out of a hotel reservation.
6. Why on earth wouldn't a business make every due diligence effort to offer their customers (Surf Cup to Clubs and Clubs to parents) the opportunity to safely exercise their activities?  If it can't be done... cancel with no penalty... which is literally what the email said would happen. 

Will Surf Cup happen?  I'd be shocked if it does. Personally... I don't know if I'd even want to my lil Messi to play if it did.


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't understand how anyone with any common sense left, would even apply for any tournament right now.


Perhaps because they "earned acceptance".


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Perhaps because they "earned acceptance".


Earned acceptance anywhere means...  yup, your card works. haha.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jul 15, 2020)

So all these replies but no answer to the original post  does anyone have any updates if Albion show case will actually be on ? (I doubt it )


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 16, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> So all these replies but no answer to the original post  does anyone have any updates if Albion show case will actually be on ? (I doubt it )


Surf Cup will know August 1st if it’s happening. If Surf Cup is a no-go, then Albion won’t happen. If Surf Cup miraculously happens, the Albion Cup will follow.


----------



## Eusebio (Jul 19, 2020)

RedDevilDad said:


> 1. There is no cost for applying.
> 2. There is no penalty for applying.
> 3. Some applied months ago when projections said it was possible.
> 4. There is no penalty for backing out before said date.
> ...


I think your list is missing a few items...

There is a cost to applying. Team managers are already collecting tournament fees from families when we're in the middle of sky high unemployment. Yeah it's nice if the money gets refunded a month or two later, but some families need as much cash on hand as possible RIGHT NOW.

Back in April/early May when it seemed we might come out of this by July and August, it was understandable for some of these tournaments to try to press on. But right now it makes absolutely no sense. It's not just people not wearing masks, we failed to push hard for rapid/saliva testing available for every business and large organization. We could have easily done these tournaments if for example on a Friday night check-in, every player, parent, and coach took a rapid COVID test. If you passed, then you would be good to enter the fields the next day. 

Right now, if I take my daughter to Albion/Surf Cup, I'm totally rolling the dice on her health & safety, and the rest of our family. Maybe the event will be totally safe or maybe it becomes a super spreader event when someone sneezes/coughs on the sideline. Maybe kids are almost totally safe from COVID or perhaps there are some serious long-term effects we don't know about it. I have no clue whatsoever, but I'm not prepared to roll the dice with my daughter's health. But if there was rapid testing, I wouldn't have to rely on anecdotes, twitter theories, and early studies to make an informed decision. Even if the Rapid tests were only 95-97% accurate, there would be enough coverage to know I'm not sending my daughter to a future community spread event. And you could mitigate that even further if the girls got tested several times prior to the tournament. 

Masks and social distancing work well for grocery stores and such. But if we want to do large scale youth events like tournaments and return kids to school, we need rapid testing, so we can quickly identify and quarantine people who are infected and also give consumer confidence that these places are relatively safe. 

I know tournament organizers are going to keep these registration dates open literally to the last possible second, hoping fo a miracle. But I hope the clubs think about their own members and families, and consider the unemployment situation. No need to enter tournaments right now. I don't know a single college coach that plans to travel for scouting right now. Limited teams are willing to travel. And rosters will be swiss cheese because with many individual families electing not to participate. 

I've just been taking my daughter to the park with her brother myself to play. Yeah it's not perfect, but this is affecting everyone so it's not like she's going to fall behind leaps and bounds by not being in a regional watered down Surf Cup for a weekend. I've just been making sure she runs at least every other day and gets touches on the ball. And she talks to her friends and teammates daily on Instagram. Again, not ideal, but it'll do for now until us adults get our act together.


----------



## Fact (Jul 19, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> I think your list is missing a few items...
> 
> There is a cost to applying. Team managers are already collecting tournament fees from families when we're in the middle of sky high unemployment. Yeah it's nice if the money gets refunded a month or two later, but some families need as much cash on hand as possible RIGHT NOW.
> 
> ...


I have been out of town but after hearing that San Diego was still practicing I talked to a few coach friends.  Their rosters are full and everyone is attending distance practicing even though most don't believe they will play games this year.  Yet I am seeing so many stories on this site about parents not being willing to join teams right now to practice. How do i reconcile what I am hearing?  Is it just a few vocal minorities?  My son was going to coach an AYSO team but that got but on hold since he wont be back in town.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 20, 2020)

Eusebio said:


> I think your list is missing a few items...
> 
> There is a cost to applying. Team managers are already collecting tournament fees from families when we're in the middle of sky high unemployment. Yeah it's nice if the money gets refunded a month or two later, but some families need as much cash on hand as possible RIGHT NOW.


Then tell the team "no."  There is no need to collect now. We did not.  We applied and will give parents the option to attend if they want with zero repercussion to their standing on the team.  We did not collect the fees.  The club paid the registration fee and will collect at a later date.  There is no reason to inconvenience parents.  The only person who was inconvenienced is the team manager who took 6 minutes to apply. 
I was responding to the insinuation that there is no common sense in applying. 

On a personal level, again, I do not think the tournament will occur.  If it does, I do not know if my child will play.  However, there is ZERO loss to applying.  All it does it give parents an opportunity and the control.  If the club does not apply, they make the decision for parents. I'm for parental control and let parents make the decision.  Club's role is to give the opportunity.  Club's role is to prepare as IF something COULD happen then adjust when it doesn't.  We have an entire schedule that we are preparing for... FULLY knowing that it will highly likely NOT happen... but if it does... we will be prepared.  If it doesn't, we will adjust.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jul 20, 2020)

RedDevilDad said:


> Then tell the team "no."  There is no need to collect now. We did not.  We applied and will give parents the option to attend if they want with zero repercussion to their standing on the team.  We did not collect the fees.  The club paid the registration fee and will collect at a later date.  There is no reason to inconvenience parents.  The only person who was inconvenienced is the team manager who took 6 minutes to apply.
> I was responding to the insinuation that there is no common sense in applying.
> 
> On a personal level, again, I do not think the tournament will occur.  If it does, I do not know if my child will play.  However, there is ZERO loss to applying.  All it does it give parents an opportunity and the control.  If the club does not apply, they make the decision for parents. I'm for parental control and let parents make the decision.  Club's role is to give the opportunity.  Club's role is to prepare as IF something COULD happen then adjust when it doesn't.  We have an entire schedule that we are preparing for... FULLY knowing that it will highly likely NOT happen... but if it does... we will be prepared.  If it doesn't, we will adjust.


the loss will be your credit card processing fees, but who cares if club is the one applying


----------



## Futbol30 (Jul 20, 2020)

RedDevilDad said:


> Then tell the team "no."  There is no need to collect now. We did not.  We applied and will give parents the option to attend if they want with zero repercussion to their standing on the team.  We did not collect the fees.  The club paid the registration fee and will collect at a later date.  There is no reason to inconvenience parents.  The only person who was inconvenienced is the team manager who took 6 minutes to apply.
> I was responding to the insinuation that there is no common sense in applying.
> 
> On a personal level, again, I do not think the tournament will occur.  If it does, I do not know if my child will play.  However, there is ZERO loss to applying.  All it does it give parents an opportunity and the control.  If the club does not apply, they make the decision for parents. I'm for parental control and let parents make the decision. * Club's role is to give the opportunity.  Club's role is to prepare as IF something COULD happen then adjust when it doesn't.  We have an entire schedule that we are preparing for... FULLY knowing that it will highly likely NOT happen... but if it does... we will be prepared.  If it doesn't, we will adjust.*


 good stuff,  I never really thought of it like that...hmm this is perhaps the attitude I should tell my spouse to take.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Jul 25, 2020)

Any new updates ?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jul 25, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Any new updates ?





			
				 "Michelle Chesters of Surf Cup" said:
			
		

> To all accepted teams in the 2007 and 2008 birth years playing the weekend of August 15-16, 2020
> 
> At this time we are still moving ahead with plans and preparations to host this event. We are in constant contact with city and county officials as well as the San Diego Department of Health Services.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hired Gun (Jul 25, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Any new updates ?


I hope Albion does not pull the stunt they did a few years back where it was raining  and most teams just did penalty kicks to advance no real games and still charged full boat.  That would be social distancing at it's best  - "Penalty Kicks Tourney 2020".


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2020)

Hired Gun said:


> I hope Albion does not pull the stunt they did a few years back where it was raining  and most teams just did penalty kicks to advance no real games and still charged full boat.  That would be social distancing at it's best  - "Penalty Kicks Tourney 2020".


Our club's little tournament had to do that one year when the city closed most of the fields due to rain.  We had to get special permission to even do the PK sessions.  Some teams told us they were never coming back, and I don't know if they did or not.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hired Gun said:


> I hope Albion does not pull the stunt they did a few years back where it was raining  and most teams just did penalty kicks to advance no real games and still charged full boat.  That would be social distancing at it's best  - "Penalty Kicks Tourney 2020".


You just gave those folks a great idea! At this point I’d take PK’s and the beach in SoCal over staying home and doing nothing in NorCal.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jul 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Our club's little tournament had to do that one year when the city closed most of the fields due to rain.  We had to get special permission to even do the PK sessions.  Some teams told us they were never coming back, and I don't know if they did or not.


Yes they scrambled with zero contingency plan seeing that there was rain in the forecast and playing majority of games on grass...Most teams played zero games and did PKs for games and yes many clubs vowed they would never return as no discounts were given...


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 28, 2020)

Still waiting for official confirmation. But rumor is Surf Cup for youngers is cancelled. I assume that means Albion Cup would be cancelled as well.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 28, 2020)

Maybe one of the Indian casino sovereign landholders with offer a way out

Stay and play at the XYZ Resort Casino - Reopened Now

St rules don't apply on sovereign land, let's go they have some grass fields somewhere will bring the goals


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Maybe one of the Indian casino sovereign landholders with offer a way out
> 
> Stay and play at the XYZ Resort Casino - Reopened Now
> 
> St rules don't apply on sovereign land, let's go they have some grass fields somewhere will bring the goals


They have land but they don't waste their water growing grass.

However, this site, owned by Sycuan Indians, might be usable with a little work.









						El Cajon · California
					

California




					www.google.com
				




About 20 acres - might be good for 8 full-sized fields and support (parking, restrooms, vendors, etc).


----------



## Grace T. (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Our club's little tournament had to do that one year when the city closed most of the fields due to rain.  We had to get special permission to even do the PK sessions.  Some teams told us they were never coming back, and I don't know if they did or not.


Even that would violate the calsouth and state distancing guidelines because there’s to be no handling of balls and no shooting on the goalkeepers. Even at the la galaxys summer camp there’s no gk training for that reason. I suppose they could try and get a waiver to shoot it into the empty net.


----------



## Anon9 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Traore (Jul 31, 2020)

They just insist on having it this year.  Good luck.  Hope they pull it off.


----------



## lafalafa (Jul 31, 2020)

The surf curse continues part 9:

Ever since surf Thanksgiving 19 when they insisted on ignoring the weather, cancelled the first day and then scheduled  many teams on wet fields for 40 min games they have been cursed.

Someday when they finally do the right thing maybe the curse will be broken but 2 man City cup attempts,  3 youngers, 3 olders Surf "reschedules" later....

When the NCAA black out period is extended past Sept look for number #1O for the olders.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 1, 2020)

A friend sent me the latest guidance from the Cal Dept of Health dated July 30.  Anyone else see this?  I can't find the full text online (she just sent me the cover page).  Was something released?

From the first page it seems distanced practices are o.k. under the guidance, but contact of any kind is not.  There's no time table for opening it up (unless it's on another one of the pages).  Tournaments are expressly called out as being prohibited so I don't see anything happening in the near future.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 1, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> A friend sent me the latest guidance from the Cal Dept of Health dated July 30.  Anyone else see this?  I can't find the full text online (she just sent me the cover page).  Was something released?
> 
> From the first page it seems distanced practices are o.k. under the guidance, but contact of any kind is not.  There's no time table for opening it up (unless it's on another one of the pages).  Tournaments are expressly called out as being prohibited so I don't see anything happening in the near future.


image?  title text from first page?


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 1, 2020)

dad4 said:


> image?  title text from first page?


 Tried but can't transfer it over.  July 30, 2020.  To All Californians. Subject Youth Sports Questions and Answers.  State of California-- Health and Huan Services agency....California Department of Public health.

If I'm reading it correctly too no club soccer season (club sports specifically called out).  But we sort of already knew that.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 1, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Tried but can't transfer it over.  July 30, 2020.  To All Californians. Subject Youth Sports Questions and Answers.  State of California-- Health and Huan Services agency....California Department of Public health.
> 
> If I'm reading it correctly too no club soccer season (club sports specifically called out).  But we sort of already knew that.


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 2, 2020)

Well I was I formed from team manager Albion is canceled for us . Any tournament from here until the end of the year will not happen plain and simple. Teams need to work on Developing and stop focusing on tournaments


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Aug 2, 2020)

Futbol2dmaxxx said:


> Well I was I formed from team manager Albion is canceled for us . Any tournament from here until the end of the year will not happen plain and simple. Teams need to work on Developing and stop focusing on tournaments


Trying to figure out how much development my player will receive in her socially distanced box with no way to measure said development against other players.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 2, 2020)

well.... confirmation of what we pretty much all knew. Where can we find this? Do you happen to know? @Grace T.  (your post of CDC picture)


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Trying to figure out how much development my player will receive in her socially distanced box with no way to measure said development against other players.


Not to mention the gks have no way of training now outside of private 1 to 1. Strikers if they are shooting will be at an empty net so long as they follow the rules. This also is the cancellation of the soccer season.  Since the vaccine likely won’t be available for kids until late spring 2020-2021 Season seems to be cancelleD


d





Footy30 said:


> well.... confirmation of what we pretty much all knew. Where can we find this? Do you happen to know? @Grace T.  (your post of CDC picture)


 It was sent to me by a friend. I searched but could not find it online.


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Not to mention the gks have no way of training now outside of private 1 to 1. Strikers if they are shooting will be at an empty net so long as they follow the rules. This also is the cancellation of the soccer season.  Since the vaccine likely won’t be available for kids until late spring 2020-2021 Season seems to be cancelleD
> 
> 
> d
> It was sent to me by a friend. I searched but could not find it online.


yup I feel for my GK and all the other GK... yes the privates are helpful and I'm thankful for them, but it's just not the same as game time situations. 

I couldn't find the cdc post online either, weird. Hopefully, the clubs will just be real with families, call it a day then figure out how to stay fit within the guidelines and lets hope kids stay interested in the game and the little clubs and coaches stay in business. Truly a bummer for the Jr and Sr in HS, thankfully most games are recorded these days so hopefully they'll all have good reels to send out.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Not to mention the gks have no way of training now outside of private 1 to 1. Strikers if they are shooting will be at an empty net so long as they follow the rules


I’m not so sure about that. The prohibition on sharing equipment, which led some to conclude you couldn’t shoot on GKs, was in the day camp rules. This youth sports Q&A only mentions physical distancing and contact. Players could still shoot on GKs in individual drills and maintain physical distancing.


----------



## dad4 (Aug 2, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Trying to figure out how much development my player will receive in her socially distanced box with no way to measure said development against other players.


Probably the same as mine in her box.  Everyone is going to look sloppy the first week back.

I am more worried about her mood.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 2, 2020)

We have not received official notification from Albion Cup yet about cancellation. We are signed up so I hope something official comes out soon.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Not to mention the gks have no way of training now outside of private 1 to 1. Strikers if they are shooting will be at an empty net so long as they follow the rules. This also is the cancellation of the soccer season.  Since the vaccine likely won’t be available for kids until late spring 2020-2021 Season seems to be cancelleD
> 
> 
> d
> It was sent to me by a friend. I searched but could not find it online.


Doesn't your kid have friends that can find a net at a park?  You only need 3.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> yup I feel for my GK and all the other GK... yes the privates are helpful and I'm thankful for them, but it's just not the same as game time situations.
> 
> I couldn't find the cdc post online either, weird. Hopefully, the clubs will just be real with families, call it a day then figure out how to stay fit within the guidelines and lets hope kids stay interested in the game and the little clubs and coaches stay in business. Truly a bummer for the Jr and Sr in HS, thankfully most games are recorded these days so hopefully they'll all have good reels to send out.


With 2 pals, there are a ton of things she can work on.  Corners... punts... throws... punches... shots from anywhere... catching... diving if there's a pole vaulting pad at the school, etc.  You can't replicate game situations but she can keep her reflexes sharp and work on other skills that undoubtedly get ignored during normal training.


----------



## Grace T. (Aug 2, 2020)

Dargle said:


> I’m not so sure about that. The prohibition on sharing equipment, which led some to conclude you couldn’t shoot on GKs, was in the day camp rules. This youth sports Q&A only mentions physical distancing and contact. Players could still shoot on GKs in individual drills and maintain physical distancing.


Maybe.  CalSouth would have to revise its guidance because soccer needs to comply with both.  Considering this is perpetual state 0, it would be against the CalSouth rules.  Further, there's the issue of strikers and goalkeepers taking space.  Goalkeepers are taught to come off the line and close their angle.  Unless it's penalties (and they aren't allowed to leave the line), there's really no effective way for them to train without picking up some real bad habits (let alone the striker who must yield the ball if it goes beyond a certain point, or shoot only from a stationary position)


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 2, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> Trying to figure out how much development my player will receive in her socially distanced box with no way to measure said development against other players.


That true!!! But something is better than nothing. Trying to look at positive way . Hey there always those underground futsal arenas lol


----------



## Futbol2dmaxxx (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Maybe.  CalSouth would have to revise its guidance because soccer needs to comply with both.  Considering this is perpetual state 0, it would be against the CalSouth rules.  Further, there's the issue of strikers and goalkeepers taking space.  Goalkeepers are taught to come off the line and close their angle.  Unless it's penalties (and they aren't allowed to leave the line), there's really no effective way for them to train without picking up some real bad habits (let alone the striker who must yield the ball if it goes beyond a certain point, or shoot only from a stationary position)


Sunday league team are like practicing playing with no damm over site of cal south . It using common sense to distance themself lol indoor games man.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 2, 2020)

The Silver Lakes Showcase looks to be cancelled or postponed as well.


----------



## Dargle (Aug 2, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> Maybe.  CalSouth would have to revise its guidance because soccer needs to comply with both.  Considering this is perpetual state 0, it would be against the CalSouth rules.  Further, there's the issue of strikers and goalkeepers taking space.  Goalkeepers are taught to come off the line and close their angle.  Unless it's penalties (and they aren't allowed to leave the line), there's really no effective way for them to train without picking up some real bad habits (let alone the striker who must yield the ball if it goes beyond a certain point, or shoot only from a stationary position)


I was referring to the California Department of Public Health rules for Day Camps.  Cal South revised its return to play guidance to allow its clubs to comply with the Day Camp rules by calling Phase 1 the "Soccer Camp" phase (Phase 0 is the remote phase).  Not sure they need to do that anymore if this is considered to be its own exception.  If, on the other hand, it's a change in the terms for the day camp exception, then Cal South could conform to the youth sports guidance, which doesn't mention the equipment issue.  It's also possible that the teams in other leagues (e.g., ECNL), which have their own return to play guidance, could be governed by different rules as long as they comply with the state and county rules.

Regardless, if they can shoot on the GK, there's plenty you can do as a club in terms of GK training that doesn't violate physical distancing.  You couldn't do the 1 v 1 breakaways, but GKs could still practice shot stopping, crosses, distribution, etc.  Strikers can receive the ball, avoid a cone, and shoot from outside the box and the GK can still come off their line without getting less than six feet from them. You can add a variation that allows a pass or drive down the line and cut back that forces the GK to make choices and cover ground.  Wingers can practice crossing in the ball to a GK surrounded by training mannequin's that are simulating strikers/defenders who are clogging the box.  I've seen both in team and club GK training long before the pandemic, at least for drills and not scrimmages


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 3, 2020)

Albion Cup being moved to the end of September. Another long shot date. Official notification will be sent no later than Wednesday. We’ll see..........


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

Anon9 said:


> Albion Cup being moved to the end of September. Another long shot date. Official notification will be sent no later than Wednesday. We’ll see..........


Why don't we just let the tournament guys compete for participants throughout the time that would be league play?  Teams can skip league play altogether, re-arrange schedules with their opponents, or just take forfeits.  The only repercussions might be State Cup eligibility which requires a minimum of four games in a sanctioned Fall league - I wonder if forfeits can count toward the four?


----------

